# Aspire Carbon Fibre Vv Battery



## RATZ (27/7/14)

If any vendors plan on bringing the 1100mah in, let me know. That is one sexy battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (27/7/14)

RATZ said:


> If any vendors plan on bringing the 1100mah in, let me know. That is one sexy battery.



They're awesome looking batteries, but they are quite pricey though. Not sure about their performance, but i'm sure they will be great.


----------



## Gizmo (27/7/14)

That red looks like it belongs on a Christmas tree. Not my. Cup of tea 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## RATZ (27/7/14)

Has some nice extra features over other ego style batteries like the short circuit protection and a spring loaded contact pin. Paying a little extra for looks and brand is a standard thing in all industries.

Here is the video that originally sold me:-


----------



## Silverbear (27/7/14)

RATZ said:


> If any vendors plan on bringing the 1100mah in, let me know. That is one sexy battery.





Eciggies.co.za will have these in stock shortly, not sure exactly when, but shipment is inbound. Will update as soon as I have more info. 

We have however received our shipment of the standard CF Aspire batteries (non VV), these will be up on our web store in the week ready for purchase.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RATZ (27/7/14)

Re-arranging the budget....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

